
Apply HN: Programmable ToDo List - iamgopal
We are a manufacturing product company, and we have developed an internal web based software for managing our day to day tasks. After some refinements we would like to publish it for general use.<p>Features of a programmable task list includes, which we already have implemented.<p>* you can define a process as a set of task to do. A task from the process definition automatically added to the main task list once its previous task gets completed. 
* A process can have another process as task.
* Process supports conditional repeats. 
* Starting of Process Automatically every Month or Day or Hour is supported. 
* Estimated time to complete a running process based on current completed tasks and remaining task is possible.<p>-----<p>Features we eventually going to add..( Very quickly if this Apply HN goes as planned. :) )<p>* Enable each task&#x2F;process to emits&#x2F;save data on to which you can run your analysis, later on.
* Starting of Process from external event.
* Use emitted data of task or process to create document based on templates. 
* This Data can also be queried in to task to show dynamic information. 
* For a complex task, add &quot;How to?&quot; to the task. &quot;How to?&quot; is a document with sets of images, videos and texts to show the user how to do that particular task. 
* Add App Store : App is a group of processes. You can install, remove, update or modify installed version of it to suits your need. You can also publish App which may be installed by other users.<p>-----<p>The key idea to this product is, from very simple small process and tasks, you can create a very complex workflow. From user perspective, the software completely hides the workflow complexity by giving them a simple single task to do at a time, along with &quot;How to?&quot; when they need it. We have not publish it, as this is an internal app to the company. Eventually we would make this as a independent product to be used by many.
======
hermanschaaf
This sounds like an interesting mix between a ToDo list and a wiki, and it
would help set up repeatable processes in an organization. Is my understanding
correct?

With the task tracking space being as crowded as it is, you will need to start
with a (probably small) group of users who are really desperate for your
product. Who will be these initial target users, and what make-shift solutions
have you seen them use right now to satisfy the need for a programmable todo
list?

~~~
iamgopal
Your understanding is correct, this is highly beneficial to organizational
workflow type tasks that are very repetitive in nature. "Adding a task" is a
additional brainy activity which our app need to automate by providing process
templates/definition.

------
tacone
\- webhooks for each task

\- tasks close-able only by majority vote

\- tasks which open another task among a defined set, choosen by voting a poll

\- conditional tasks based on meeting a deadline

call it workflow.us or maybe trollo :-)

~~~
iamgopal
A task has a template, script, data in and data out. You can define a task
using all of it and use it again and again.

Haha, nice idea about name. May be call it taskflow.run

